# Man bitten today by shark off Ocracoke Island, flown to hospital



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

OCRACOKE, N.C. —Authorities say a man apparently bitten by a shark off the North Carolina Outer Banks is being airlifted to a hospital with serious wounds.

Justin Gibbs, the director of emergency services in Hyde County, says the attack happened around noon Wednesday on a beach on Ocracoke Island. The National Park Service says the man is 68 and was swimming in waist-deep water about 25 feet offshore.

He suffered wounds to his ribcage, lower leg, hip and both hands as he tried to fight off the animal.

Gibbs told NBC affiliate WITN that the victim was bitten by a shark at least 7 feet long and was stable and alert.

Laura Irish Hefty of New Hope, Pennsylvania, says her husband saw blood on both of the man's legs. Hefty says the man was treated on the beach for about 20 minutes until he was stabilized and carried to a road.

The man is the seventh person attacked along the North Carolina coast in three weeks.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

When everyone is hearing about all the shark attacks. Why don't they stay out of the frigging water; is my question. Sorry he got bit but; [Can't Fix Stupid]


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

Papa-T said:


> When everyone is hearing about all the shark attacks. Why don't they stay out of the frigging water; is my question. Sorry he got bit but; [Can't Fix Stupid]


There's a lot of that going around.......Somewhat like people continuing to use their mobile device while driving......."it can't happen to me" mentality.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm not likely to want to swim at this point either. But not sure it's really fair to call anyone stupid because they got bit. Sounds like he was taking all the right precautions the authorties like to advertise- swim in the middle of the day, stay close to shore, no piers or inlets in the immediate vicinity (if it was near the lifeguard beach access as the report says). And I highly doubt anyone had any big baits in the water, if anyone was even fishing that area at all. Been a crazy start to summer so far. I'm praying for the victims.


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

jakuka said:


> I'm not likely to want to swim at this point either. But not sure it's really fair to call anyone stupid because they got bit. Sounds like he was taking all the right precautions the authorties like to advertise- swim in the middle of the day, stay close to shore, no piers or inlets in the immediate vicinity (if it was near the lifeguard beach access as the report says). And I highly doubt anyone had any big baits in the water, if anyone was even fishing that area at all. Been a crazy start to summer so far. I'm praying for the victims.


Don't think Papa is calling this person stupid.......but the behavior itself........with the highest bite rate ever off OB in June.....smart behavior should be the order of the day.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sharks bite when they are hungry or very territorial at that time of day. They also bite when they see a struggling thing, animal and or human. Your best bet is too stay away from waist deep water if possible that way you have a chance of get away if the shark does come near.


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

marv1234 said:


> Sharks bite when they are hungry or very territorial at that time of day. They also bite when they see a struggling thing, animal and or human. Your best bet is too stay away from waist deep water if possible that way you have a chance of get away if the shark does come near.


Or go swimming with someone who is a slower swimmer than you.


----------



## hambone111 (Jun 4, 2015)

I can't believe they haven't been more attacks than just NC...way too many sharks & swimmers


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

Yes, and greed for the tourist dollar is still keeping officials from doing much about it.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Yea I wasn't calling the man stupid. But come on with this any shark attacks why even take the chance to be a statistic. I too am praying for all the victims. Also someone also got bit yesterday in SC according to the news.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

surffshr said:


> Yes, and greed for the tourist dollar is still keeping officials from doing much about it.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Good one. Loved that movie.


----------



## Wyknot (Jun 30, 2015)

1 in 11million chance of being bitten by a shark is tossed around. Have 77million swimmers been at the beach since June? 
Most renters are locked in to this summer's place. Unless somebody can eat the cost and go to a lake they will come down to the beach. But what will they do next year?
Maybe something like this would help. http://wtvr.com/2015/06/16/lifeguards-turn-to-drones-to-monitor-coastline-sharks/


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

ez2cdave said:


>


yeah that's line came to my mind too. Most people are locked in. many aren't. Just seems there could be more warnings posted, and messages relayed to tourists that really don't know any better.


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

"Local governments could consider restrictions on luring sharks to fishing hooks around areas where people swim, especially during the summer tourist season, McCrory said."

Here's a statement from your governor today. Never underestimate the potential actions of politicians when they see a chance to be perceived as caring and the solution to a problem. These people smell blood in the water just like the sharks do.


----------

